# Mac Sound Design Application



## mbenonis (Dec 30, 2005)

This was posted to the theatre-sound listserv yesterday.


> Hi all,
> 
> My name's Chris; I'm a new member of the list.
> 
> ...



I've been playing with QLab for a few hours, and it seems to be absolutely amazing. I'd like to encourage all of the Mac users who have been clamoring for a Mac version of SFX to give QLab a try and let Chris know what you think.

You can report bugs at: http://figure53.com/trac/


----------



## Radman (Dec 31, 2005)

That makes me wish I had a mac even more!


----------



## TheAngryFedora (Jan 22, 2006)

The one thing that I can't figure out, despite it's simplicity (I assume it's simple and I'm just missing something) is how to load an audio file/song into the program. That would be very helpful... Aside from that, it looks awesome.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Just drag the file in like if it were itunes. 

JH


----------



## TheAngryFedora (Jan 22, 2006)

Tried that. Didn't work. Does it have to be a WAV. file?


----------



## mbenonis (Jan 22, 2006)

The newest release of QLab allows you to select audio files through an open dialog as well as dragging them in.

By the way, I could encourage everyone who is using QLab to join the list-serv. I believe there is information on how to join on the QLab website at http://www.figure53.com/.


----------



## ChrisAshworth (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi,

QLab does support multiple file formats (including AIFF, WAVE, and MP3), but not all instantiations of these formats will load successfully. If you are having trouble loading a particular file, try exporting it via iTunes or another sound program to one of the above formats. 

With time I hope to fine-tune the audio file support, but for now I rely entirely on CoreAudio to automatically detect the file format and do the heavy lifting. CoreAudio is much younger than, say, Quicktime, which is much more likely to successfully open any file you throw at it.

I'll reiterate Mike's suggestion to join the mailing list for support questions; I do stop by this thread every once in awhile but I can be much more responsive to questions posted to the list.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

